# FOTD with a little cutie!



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2005)

He always sleep like that when he is on me.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 26, 2005)

That's so cute!!! Two pretty kitties!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2005)

awww your kitty


----------



## snexce (Jul 26, 2005)

love the look and what a cutie kitty!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 26, 2005)

Very pretty!  You and your kitty are so cute.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jul 26, 2005)

awww so cute! i love Sandy B on you


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh my!  I aspire to look that good!  Two pretty kitties in one photo!


----------



## Mariposa (Jul 26, 2005)

ohhh I really like your cat! it is very lovely!!!!
and I like your look of course too!


----------



## Tessigrl (Jul 26, 2005)

What a pretty look, so summery looking and your kittie looks so cute and cuddly... and for some reason that just sounds wrong hahahahaa, sorry


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 26, 2005)

Too cute


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 26, 2005)

how cute!!!!
Love the look as usual...your kitty is sooooo cute!


----------



## JessieC (Jul 26, 2005)

I love all of your FOTD's. You are just classic.


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Jul 26, 2005)

Wonderful, i have to try this look one day!


----------



## Alexa (Jul 26, 2005)

awwwwwww!!! gorgeous job, love ya!!

i need to re-download MSN sometime soon, i miss talking to you!


----------



## jeanna (Jul 26, 2005)

gosh, he is sooo cute... and i don't even like cats so that's saying a lot! your lashes are to die for. so not fair :*(


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 26, 2005)

awww two pretty kitties!!!! =)


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 27, 2005)

Very pretty , u look so innocent and the pinks that you use compliment u oh so well!!


----------



## veilchen (Jul 27, 2005)

You look so awesome, and the cat's so cute!!


----------



## exodus (Jul 27, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww look at the cute little kitty!
And boy you are just so breathtakingly gorgeous, and I LOVE that makeup! Must get myself Say Yeah and Pink Clash


----------



## Sanne (Jul 27, 2005)

awww that's soo sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your make-up is fabulous!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 27, 2005)

Very pretty love the eyes and your kitty is too cute.


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 27, 2005)

aw how cute.I love cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





btw. your MU is so great


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 27, 2005)

You and your kitty are just too beautiful ! Your makeup looks perfect !


----------



## Midgard (Jul 27, 2005)

I love how you apply the color on the outer corner of your eyes! I can never get this perfect blending! And the cat is also cute


----------



## superzosh (Jul 28, 2005)

Very nice!!! Your kitty is the same size as mine! she wakes me up like that with snuggles and kisses. So precious =)


----------



## shygirl (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow! The more I see you guys rocking Skinfinish, the more I'm convinced that I should buy it.  It makes you look even more radiant! Your makeup is gorgeous!


----------



## tabgirl (Jul 28, 2005)

Flawless Makeup (as always) and SWEET kitty!!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 28, 2005)

Love the look!! and aww ur kitten is so cute!


----------



## breathless (Jul 31, 2005)

i loove your kitty! so cute!
i love the eye color combination. its so perfect together & with your lips =]


----------



## user4 (Jul 31, 2005)

i love love love stereo rose... and the kittly is so darn cute... heehee


----------



## user2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hmm right now I cant decide  who's cuter you or the cat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway you look amazing and ever will!


----------



## MacLover (Jul 31, 2005)

Awwww How Cute!

As always your makeup looks amazing!


----------



## Bardot (Jul 31, 2005)

So gorgeous--you're making me want Pink Clash!

Buried Treasure was LE, right?  Can you describe the color?


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jul 31, 2005)

so very gorgeous!!! and the kitty is a cutie...i love kitties!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 
_awww so cute! i love Sandy B on you_

 
Sandy B. is one of my favorites MAC lipsticks! I love to wear it with others pink or coral lipglasses!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_awwwwwww!!! gorgeous job, love ya!!

i need to re-download MSN sometime soon, i miss talking to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm rarely on MSN now, anyway.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_gosh, he is sooo cute... and i don't even like cats so that's saying a lot! your lashes are to die for. so not fair :*(_

 
What? You don't like cats??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But mine isn't like others cats.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *superzosh* 
_Very nice!!! Your kitty is the same size as mine! she wakes me up like that with snuggles and kisses. So precious =)_

 
He is small like that because he is only 3 months old!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_i love love love stereo rose... and the kittly is so darn cute... heehee_

 
I'm in love with Stereo Rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear it everyday since 1 week!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bardot* 
_So gorgeous--you're making me want Pink Clash!

Buried Treasure was LE, right?  Can you describe the color?_

 
Buried Treasure isn't LE! It's a grey/black with little gold shimmers.


----------



## maclay (Aug 3, 2005)

Fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am especially jealous of your complexion!


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 12, 2005)

I love how this looks.  Well, everything looks good on you anyway.


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 12, 2005)

awww. now thats why they call you pretty kitty. LOL. Your makeup looks great as always!!!


----------



## KJam (Dec 13, 2005)

Double the pretty kitties! You look classy and beautiful as always


----------



## bondgirlx (Dec 14, 2005)

You have the most incredible skin


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Your Make~up Always Looks Incredibly Gorgeous


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 14, 2005)

This is like a magazine picture! Flawless!!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 15, 2005)

nice...love it.


----------

